
Never Tweet - known
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/23/opinion/covington-twitter.html
======
lol1lol2lolthro
> Friends, reporters, fam: It’s time we journalists all considered disengaging
> from the daily rhythms of Twitter

Fam? Maybe quality journalism is declining because you’re not spelling words
completely. Why?

The author advocates for less use of twitter more “lurking” then I read
this...

> [Farhad Manjoo will answer your questions about this column on, yes, Twitter
> on Thursday at 2:30 p.m. Eastern: @fmanjoo.] I’m surprised I made it that
> far down the article.

Thanks, but no thanks NYT.

